# Breeders of apricot or red standard poodle



## Valentino (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello, I'm looking for a puppy female of apricot standard poodle, a good breeder in Europe who do all congenital health tests and takes care of the character of the breed. I'm not in a hurry because I think that to have a good dog sometimes you have to wait. 
Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Palmares here in the US posted a while ago about a beautiful red boy they sent to Europe for a breeding home. By now he may have litters on the ground. Perhaps they could put you in touch with the kennel he is currently in. He was a really lovely red boy.


----------



## Valentino (Nov 8, 2015)

Raindrops said:


> Palmares here in the US posted a while ago about a beautiful red boy they sent to Europe for a breeding home. By now he may have litters on the ground. Perhaps they could put you in touch with the kennel he is currently in. He was a really lovely red boy.


ok thanks, I'm going to investigate 🧐


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I might think about reaching out to Afterglow in England for referrals, in your shoes.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

You may want to move this thread to finding a puppy.


----------

